# Do Loaches eat plants?



## Plecostomus

Do any type of loaches eat plants? I've heard that clown loaches nip the stems of some plants, but I'm not sure if it's true, and I don't know if any other loaches eat or nip plants, do they?


----------



## Guest

I have Yoyo loaches and they don't eat my plants. They live in my 55g heavily planted tank. They are very active though and sometimes while chasing each other will mow down some plants, but they don't really hurt the plants. If I have freshly planted ones, they tend to get uprooted, but only because of the Yoyos' energy...and because of my Bristlenose.

I have heard that clown loaches might nip plants, but I've never heard of it being a problem.


----------



## BV77

clown loaches don't eat plants, but they will poke holes in the leaves of your amazon swords....not because they are eating them, just because they can.


----------



## flamingo

Certain loaches will "nip", but not full out eat an entire plant. My cousin has (and has had) clown loaches with live plants-so far I haven't one even take a second glance at them.


----------



## Damon

Loaches do not eat plants. They may attack snails that are on the plants though.


----------



## flamingo

Damon said:


> Loaches do not eat plants. They may attack snails that are on the plants though.


My old hillstream loach and kuhli loaches would nibble at them, but not really do much damage.

-just pointing that out


----------



## Plecostomus

Ok, thanks, I was just wondering since I'm going to get some kuhli loaches for my new 20gallon tank


----------



## girth vader

my clowns poke holes from time to time, but I thinks it's more because they are taking food off the leaves then actually eating the plant.


----------



## Sue Gremlin

I had a pair of silver dollars that I would feed a lettuce leaf to every few days to keep them off of my plants, and my clown loach learned that it was yummy and would totally pig out on it. He'd poke holes in it and would also scrape off the surface. I could hear him smacking and gnashing his teeth.


----------

